# A Different Drill



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a warm up drill I use every once in a while using a wedge or mid iron. I seem to get good results later on when actually playing warming up this way. 

I set up to the ball in my normal fashion. I start my back swing using the one piece take away. Just before the club head starts to moving upwards I note "that point" on the line behind the ball. I don't swing the club head any farther backwards or up. 

Next I put the club head on the turf behind the ball on "that point" I identified earlier. Keeping my hands ahead of the club head, I drag the club head along, just barely touching the turf into the back of the ball, while at the same time turning my hips out of the way of the club handle. The idea is to push the ball forward a few feet. After doing this for 5, or 10 times, I do the same thing, but now I am not letting the club head touch the turf at all, until after I have hit the ball. After hitting the ball I extend my right hand/arm out towards the target, again just barely following my hip turn. After doing this for a few times, I do the same thing only I increase the length of my back swing. Eventually I am hitting the ball with 3/4 swings, or at least shoulder high swings. 

The whole idea of this drill is two fold. First of all it helps me to have my hands leading the club head into the back of the ball when using my irons. It helps to get the feel of holding the lag longer. Second it it helps with turning my hips out of the way, while extending my right arm out towards my intended target. I don't worry about the release point, as it just seems to happen naturally. I know when I do it right because it feels so effortless, and the ball flies towards my intended target. This drill also helps with all my longer clubs.

It will work for some, but not others. It can be varied by the individual to help get the correct feel for releasing the club into the impact zone. :dunno:


----------

